# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Toronto Raptors [Nash returns home]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (48-23)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​







 * @*





















*[Toronto Raptors] * *(26-46) *​

*PG * *M. James * - *SG* *M. Peterson* -* SF* *E. Williams* - *PF* *C. Villanueva* - *C* *P. Sow*


*
Raptors Individual Stats* 







*Friday, March 31st - 7PM ET/5PM MT- Air Canada Centre - Toronto, Ontario, CA *​ 









* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.9] [41.9] [26.6] * 
*Opponents*- *[102.2] [46.1] [18.8] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.4]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.1]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.6] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [51.6] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.5] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [44.8]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.8] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [2.0] * 







*Raptors Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Toronto* *[100.7] [37.9] [19.5] * 
* Opponents* *[102.7] [40.9] [23.0] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]**  C. Bosh [22.5] * 
*[Rebounds* *C. Bosh* *[9.2] * 
*[Assists] * *M. James 5.7 * 
*[FG%]* *C. Bosh [50.7] * 
*[FT%]* *C. Bosh * *[81.6]*
*]3PT%]* *M. James [42.8]* 
*[Blocks]* *C. Bosh [1.1] * 
*[Steals]* *M. Peterson [1.2]*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's get a streak going!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns better come to play. The Raps are a griddy team.

But they also suck at D. So, that bolds well for the Suns.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh this r eally should be a W, with no Bosh aswell. Gota watch Mike James with our poor D tho. HAHAHAH those avatars are the greatest ever, thats awesome.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a side note, Nash feels like coming home when he plays at Seattle. Nash used to live in Victoria. The drive from Victoria/Vancouver to Seattle (Key Arena) is about 3 hours. I've done it. I used to live in Vancouver, BC. 

I want a blowout.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Just a side note, Nash feels like coming home when he plays at Seattle. Nash used to live in Victoria. The drive from Victoria/Vancouver to Seattle (Key Arena) is about 3 hours. I've done it. I used to live in Vancouver, BC.
> 
> I want a blowout.



Yeah, I knew he was from there. I just said "home" cuz it's Canada. And mostly everyone says, is he's from Canada. That's home even if its not the city or province haha. He was really born in South Africa I think it was.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Halftime : 70-60 Suns Up. Barbosa with 17 points 8-9.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 140-126.

We scored 39 out of the gate


Diaw 26 pts (9-14), 8 rebs, 9 assists

Marion 21 pts, 12 rebs, 3 assists, 3 stls, 2 blks

Nash 20 pts (5-6 3 pt), 10 assists

Barbosa 28 pts (11-15)

TOR-PHX


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

As usual, the game wasn't on national TV but looks like Raptors got close in 3rd Q and we took care of business in early 4th? 

What an offense night for both teams!!! I guess both teams decide to OUT SCORE rather than playing physical defense. It favors the crowds that's for sure. 

Diaw almost had another Triple Double.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I always end up not being able to see these types of games in the 120's or more. It sucks.


Yeah, we were blowing em out for a bit there. I knew we'd get this crazy score by scoring so much early on and with them keeping pace best they can.

We shot 58% and they shot 49%

we shot 55% from 3's (15-27), they shot 50% lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Crazy game.

Glad to see the Suns offense start flowing alot better.

I hope this continues to Detroit.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Fun game to watch. The Suns will do a good job in the postseason even without Amare, just like they have been doing all season.

Good game. =)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*jumps for joy* Suns are back to their former running selves ^_^ I think it helps now that they know that Amare won't come back, so that they can just concentrate on playing in the playoffs and not thinking about "what if amare came back this year" the whole damn time.... It's sort of like having a burden lifted off your shoulders ^_^


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Big Yay for my man Leandrinho... YAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! :banana: :cheers: :clown:


----------

